

Does anyone know of a web app for personal relationship management? - myoung8

I'm reading Never Eat Alone by Keith Ferazzi (not a great book, but highlights the importance of sustaining relationships) and I'm trying to find something online to help me with what will be an incredibly tedious task if I don't.<p>I know about Plaxo and LinkedIn, but neither does quite what I want. I need something that lets me keep track of when I last spoke to someone and lets me tag people as being in different categories (i.e. business contact, old friend, acquaintance, etc.). <p>Anyone know of something out there that can do this?
======
chaostheory
I'm actually working on one: <http://muchcloser.com>.

It's definitely not ready for prime time yet and I'm looking for a co-
founder(s). (Who knows maybe we can submit to the YCombinator winter
application...)

I'm still debating whether I should keep user registration open since it's not
polished enough to mass market...

Let me know what you guys think.

~~~
euccastro
> to dos help you keep track of your everyday tasks

>

> \- X remember to buy bread

> \- X never forget to pick up your dry cleaning again

> \- X share your tasks

This is definitely not the first example you want to show in your homepage, if
the purpose of your site is to help with personal relations.

The intent of the site is good. I think there will be a big market for this
kind of thing if you find a way to help.

An address book is good; just lose the my.peeps name and call it an address
book. People are not eager to learn new fancy names for things.

Reminders about relevant events (birthdays, anniversaries) is good.

Of course there is plenty of software around that provides address book and
calendar functionality, so these can't be your selling features. Semirandom
reminders to do something special? OK, a bit mechanical, but I guess they
help.

I'm not sure about the functionality you offer, but anyway I don't think
functionality is what matters the most here. I think you want to look for
community features. Somehow encourage your customers to ask for and share
tips. The value of your site will not come from functionality, but from
becoming a hub for people interested in these matters. IMO, if you achieve
that, you're golden.

A minor one: lose the "best viewed with" tag. That's so 90's :). People aren't
going to get a different browser to go to your site; if your site doesn't work
on _their_ browser, they're just going away. Alien logos are noise and cheapen
the feel of your site. Don't let any in, unless there is some serious business
motivation for it.

[Edit: fixing formatting hiccups.]

~~~
chaostheory
thanks for the constructive criticism, I'll start making changes

------
epi0Bauqu
Ever heard of ACT! (exclamation point is part of it): <http://www.act.com/>?

Not sure they have a web app, but they are one of many popular software apps
that accomplish what you are talking about. I remember having ACT! 2.0 in the
mid-90s.

I'm looking at their site and I don't see a web app, though I'm not sure and I
think it would absolutely crazy if they didn't.

~~~
altay
ACT! is a POS!

------
jward
I've been puttering around on a Facebook app to do this kind of thing. I've
been wanting to make private notes and the like about people on there. I have
a horrible memory sometimes and it'd be really nice to have a place to jot
things down. I don't think it's overly marketable since most of my Facebook
'friends' are real friends and not many are business colleagues. If you're
interested let me know and I'll push it live in the next few days.

~~~
myoung8
Yeah, I have the same problem...I need this more for people that aren't on
Facebook. A FB platform act like this would probably incredibly useful in like
10 years once most of a person's contacts are using online social networks,
but the business world is still run by non-Facebookers, fortunately or
unfortunately.

------
christefano
I use CiviCRM. It may not be perfect for you, as you seem to have decided on
Highrise, but CiviCRM is perfect for me. Integrating it into my existing sites
is a breeze.

<http://civicrm.org/>

------
joshwa
Salesforce.com or any other CRM product should do something similar to this.
Back in the day we used ACT! or GoldMine to do it.

I wonder if you could use a gmail API (is there one?) to divine this info
automatically?

------
run4yourlives
Try highrise by 37signals.

~~~
myoung8
Thanks, this is almost exactly what I was looking for. I should have known to
check 37signals ;)

------
epi0Bauqu
Here it is: <http://www.act.com/products/web/>, but it still doesn't look like
simply the personal version just on the Web.

------
sharpshoot
we're building it now

~~~
danw
peepflow?

~~~
chaostheory
Peepflow looks like it's what Linkedin should have been - something that
connects professionals in meaningful ways, instead of just being an online
resume gallery...

